# What happened to the Emoticons?



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

Now they are bigger, but it makes them had to navigate.
And some seem to have been removed.

Is there a way for members to reduce the current size to condense them?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

Seems the same size to me


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 3, 2019)

Mine appear the same size! o_O :D


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

They aren't. Go to the smilie button, click on the "People" folder.
Wa-La, Chunkie monkey emoticons. 9 rows, where there use to be 4 or 5 rows, and smaller emoticons.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 3, 2019)

:) I see what you mean...never noticed before, but then again I'm often told that I don't pay attention1


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 3, 2019)

We removed 1 of them because it wasn't family friendly and some members thought it was ok to use them. We also removed about 9 old ones that werent rendering properly on mobile devices all the time.


----------



## sultan (Jan 4, 2019)

Everything seems fine here.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2019)

I like them bigger with my eye sight, now I can see them.


----------

